# Canadian Chamber of Commerce joins call for yuan trading hub to help increase export



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Canada could generate up to $32-billion more in exports over the next 10 years

Canadian Chamber of Commerce joins call for yuan trading hub to help increase exports to China | Financial Post


----------

